# Bond Arms



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok Who Has Them And What Kind , Ive Got 2 Texas Ranger Commemorative and 1- 3.1/2" Snake Slayer and 1 Extra Bbl 4.1/4" All Are 45LC / 410 , Nice For In The Car For The D.A. That Tries To Mess With Driver, When I First Got Them Thought They Would Be A Hand Full But They Shoot Well For There Purpose Or Just To Have Some Laid Back Fun At The Range Busting Melons - Apples - Taders & Water Bottles :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Tactical Drawbacks to Using Derringers for Self-Defense:*
1. It's really difficult to fire that first shot quickly, unless you carry the derringer fully cocked (which is unsafe and really dangerous, even with a safety "switch").
2. It's even more difficult to fire a second shot quickly.
3. When you're in real trouble, you will have neither the time nor the small-motor manipulation skills to reload quickly, so two shots will be all there is.
4. Its recoil is hard for some people to take, which discourages practice.

There's more, mostly involving cartridge choice, but the above four points are enough to begin with.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Bond Arms derringers are definitely cool, but also definitely not what I want for self defense. Snakes and rats up close, OK. But having said all of that, I would probably buy one if I found one cheap. :help:


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

All true, but there is little else with that much power in that small a frame, and as a BUG it beats the hell out of a knife. I would venture to say that they've saved allot of people's lives since the 1800s (and murdered allot of people too).

If I wanted to purchase one I think the Bond Arms is the one I would go with. There are allot of junk Derringer type pocket guns on the market today.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I have to agree with Steve M1911A1 , but I still have one (Snake Slayer 3 1/2) only because it's well made, and it's one mean looking SOB, but I would never recommend carrying one for self defense, more of a gotta have one, if for nothing else. I believe that American Derringer offers one in .30 30 Winchester! Why don't they offer one in .50 BMG? Or one in 12 gauge?


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Steve , I'm Not Saying First Line Defense But Also As Mention They Beat The Hell Out Of Having Your Hands Up In The Air As A Victim They Are At Best A Last Ditch Item As To Keep All Your Body Parts With No Holes In Them, And There Is The Cool Factor ! brokenimage


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*borris*;
If you can find one, American Derringer Corp. used to make a double-action derringer in .38 Special. (They bought the tooling from whomever first made the gun.) Maybe you can find one on Gunbroker.com, or some other gun-related site.
Double-action: No safety to fiddle with, no hammer to cock for each shot. Just point and press the trigger. But it's still only two shots, and almost impossible to reload quickly.

This pistol looks exactly like an enlarged version of my old Hi-Standard, .22 rimfire, Double Derringer. It works exactly the same, too.
(I find it works best to lay my index finger along the Hi-Standard's barrel, as an instinctive sighting device, and to press the trigger with my second, "social" finger.)


----------



## millsriver (May 26, 2013)

I took a Snake Slayer IV with a 4.25" barrel in .45 Colt/.410-3" in trade at a local gun show sometime back. It appealed to me for several reasons, but as a primary self-defense firearm was not one of them. In the first place, it is larger and heavier than most poly semi-autos. The best reasons I could come up with for wanting it were, 1) it is unique, 2) it is shiny, and 3) I forget!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You sound like me at a gun show: "Oooh! New! Shiny! I want it!"

To be fair, I'm the same way in book stores.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

I Guess I Look at This Way the First Rule in CCW Is Do What You Can To Not ! Pull The Trigger Because After You Do Your Lower Cheeks Will Be Against A Wall Until Your Cleared Of All Charges ! Is The Bond Arms The Best For Self Defense , Maybe Not ! But I Would Not Argue With Someone Pointing A 45L.C/410 At Me , I Definitely Would Consider My Other Opps ! That I Have Accumulated , Just Food For Thought ! :numbchuck:


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

I have the Snake Slayer 45-.410 and love it for a around the house and farm gun...great gun for living out in the country,keep it loaded with the get-er-done #4 shot..they make some nice holster for them..carry different gun in the truck and for going to town,, but when at the house it never leaves my side..they also have quite a WOW factor and has never malfunctioned LOL..:smt1099


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

It certainly does have a WOW factor! Although not my choice for self defense, no single action is. It is one helluva cool looking gun, my sole reason for purchasing it.


----------

